# Iconic US foods on radio 3



## Somerset (Nov 19, 2012)

This might of of interest.

Each weekday evening there is a 15 minute essay on BBC radio 3. This week they are about iconic US foods - popcorn, BLT, cheesecake etc. Broadcast goes out at 2245 GMT and can be listened to anytime in the next week via the radio 3 website.


----------



## Jack K (Nov 19, 2012)

Didn't realize those were our iconic foods.


----------



## hammondjones (Nov 19, 2012)

I hope they mention corndogs. Now that's an American original: it's fried, it's on a stick, it's meat (yes?).


----------



## Somerset (Nov 19, 2012)

Jack K said:


> Didn't realize those were our iconic foods.



At the end of the week I will list all five and look forward to comments for fellow PBers.


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 19, 2012)

BBC Radio 3 - The Essay, TV Dinners to Roadside Diners, Adam Gopnick Here's the first one, it's not online yet though.

The 4th day will be (dessert) pies. I am happy that a new pie company has just opened near me, making savoury pies too.

The show description annoys me a little. I see nothing unhealthy about eating pure natural peanut butter! (Unless one is allergic.) And come to think of it, plain popcorn is not fattening. And I could go on. The BBC seems obsessed with fat. Think I'm gonna go eat a piece of pumpkin pie before I ramble too much!


----------



## Rich Koster (Nov 19, 2012)

If they don't mention White Castle burgers, it's a conspiracy


----------



## Jack K (Nov 19, 2012)

I can't resist...

The iconic American meal (British perspective).


----------



## JoannaV (Nov 19, 2012)

So after eating my pumpkin pie I started to cook dinner, which involved both macaroni and cheese. Whilst doing this my son and I (and the dog) shared a spoonful of peanut butter. Then, after dinner, I made kettle corn. Right now I have a cheesecake in the oven 

Thanks Ken for making my evening fun!!

(I hope the other writers are more interesting. To me Gopnick's essay was not terribly interesting. Or maybe it's just that I expected him to make cheesecake sound more enticing. I think I expected something more like food writing, whereas instead it was more cultural history. (But, the analysis didn't seem so interesting either.) He's right it can be hard to find a really good cheesecake. I actually miss Tesco cheesecake LOL.)


----------



## Peairtach (Nov 20, 2012)

> The BBC seems obsessed with fat.



The BBC is obsessed with what it is obsessed, and worse than that.

The sooner the licence fee is abolished, and the Beeb privatised, the better.


----------

